

Siemens Sends Do-Not-Fly Order for Pipistrel's All-Electric Channel Crossing - pingec
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/07/07/1754220/siemens-sends-do-not-fly-order-for-pipistrels-all-electric-channel-crossing

======
nkurz
Here's a link with a few more details and comments from Pipistrel:
[http://www.aero-
news.net/AnnTicker.cfm?do=main.textpost&id=f...](http://www.aero-
news.net/AnnTicker.cfm?do=main.textpost&id=f686de49-4269-49e9-919a-4aa256e19cc0)

------
pingec
Apparently because Airbus will be attempting the same thing in a few days and
want to be first.

Here is the letter:
[https://www.pilotundflugzeug.de/download/siemens/Siemens_let...](https://www.pilotundflugzeug.de/download/siemens/Siemens_letter_to_Pipistrel.pdf)

